
Things you didn't know you could diff in GitHub - kiyanwang
https://sebastiandedeyne.com/things-you-didnt-know-you-could-diff-in-github/
======
red2awn
More interestingly, Github can view and diff 3D .stl files.

[https://docs.github.com/en/github/managing-files-in-a-
reposi...](https://docs.github.com/en/github/managing-files-in-a-
repository/3d-file-viewer)

------
based2
Obviously the next killer feature would be to diff MS Word docx.

